# Goose Jerky



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 6, 2011)

Did 10 pounds of goose jerky too. As you know you loose half the weight when all said and done. These 2 pics i got just a tad over 5 3/4 lbs


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 6, 2011)

looks good, I have alot I need to make.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thtas some good looking jerky there. I bet it will taste good too.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 7, 2011)

I just made three batches last weekend myself. Good stuff! What kind of seasoning or marinade did you use? Was that in the smoker or dehydrator?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 7, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> I just made three batches last weekend myself. Good stuff! What kind of seasoning or marinade did you use? Was that in the smoker or dehydrator?


That is 1.5 hours of smoke then dehydrated. My Cabelas 80L struggles in the garage to get to temp. This spring half the garage is going to be made into an insulated butcher/smoke shop.


----------



## bucktailer (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guys.  Just wondering if you could give me some pointers on what you cure or marinade your goose in.  We killed 33 geese in the last 2 days of the season.  Needless to say I have alot of meat.  I want to try to make some good jerky out of it.  Any pointers would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## jonboat (Sep 16, 2011)

I use Uncle Bucks from bass pro for goose or sometimes I make up a concoction of stuff that tastes and smells good to me. I start with water, soysauce, worchestershire, garlic powder, and black pepper.  Then I taste it and start doing the old " that could use a little X" routine, going through the spice rack and adding different stuff until it tastes just right.  Not a good recipe, but it does turn out some yummy jerky.


----------

